# something to replace my Angstrom 8" sub



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

I was looking at the Bic America F-12. Before anyone blast me about 'can't buy a sub that's any good for that price' That's the cash i have :rant: For those that don't know angstrom is a very nice sub but i need something that hits a little lower for newer movies. 

I have the Bic 6" center channel and was very impressed with this brand.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There won't be any blasting on this forum, we're all here to help. :T In case someone is aware of a better deal on a sub somewhere, what is your budget?


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Sub $300 US. here in canada that doesn't get you much, but im close enough to the border that i'll buy in the US. I like that sub cause it gets good reviews and is under $200 shipped to Niagara Falls, NY.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For under $200 it will be hard to beat the F-12.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Which Angstrom do you have, the ALFT-8S?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread may prove very useful.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/29578-best-300-sub-people-us.html

Hope that helps as well, and as Mike said, we wont allow any bashing on here :T

As a different option, how about considering a dual sub setup, using a couple of these from parts express. The price cut on that sub is significant, and a dual sub setup will offer more options to get the best from subwoofers in your setup.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Which Angstrom do you have, the ALFT-8S?


Yeah, i guess i could have mentioned that.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

well, it took 2 days from my order to come in - pretty fast. For the money, i don't think i could have bought anything better. Now time to replace the rest of my surrounds.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Dayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer for $155 delivered should be in the running, but so sad too late.


----------

